# Birds Eye Maple TOMBSTONE



## Kyle Osborne (Mar 23, 2015)

Turned my first Maple Burl pot today. Had a few voids in it so I filled them with a little crushed turquoise. Picture Rock Jasper surface. Also a striker to match it. I would usually put a shiny CA finish on this pretty and on this soft of a wood. But I wanted a more 'hunting call' look, so I applied a few coats of CA to harden the wood then sanded it off and applied my oil/wax finish. It turned out pretty awesome I think.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 23, 2015)

Ehhh...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kyle Osborne (Mar 23, 2015)

Hahaha what is it?


JR Custom Calls said:


> Ehhh...


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 23, 2015)

Very nice touch with the inlay! Chuck


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 23, 2015)

That's very cool....where do you get your surfaces from? I'd like to look into some for some cactus pucks I want to make...


----------



## Kyle Osborne (Mar 23, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Very nice touch with the inlay! Chuck



I haven't done it with very many pots. Done alot more with grunt calls. Even carved a few initials in grunt calls before then inlaid with the turquoise. And I only use real turquoise not the fake dyed stuff. It does take a little time but love the outcome when using it. And Thank you!


----------



## Kyle Osborne (Mar 23, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> That's very cool....where do you get your surfaces from? I'd like to look into some for some cactus pucks I want to make...



I don't "get" them. We cut it all our selves. And sorry but no I don't sell just the surfaces.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 23, 2015)

Good looking call and Stiker Kyle .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Mar 24, 2015)

I


Kyle Osborne said:


> I don't "get" them. We cut it all our selves. And sorry but no I don't sell just the surfaces.


 have an awesome piece of red and orange Jasper thats already been slabbed if you might be interested.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 24, 2015)

Kyle Osborne said:


> I don't "get" them. We cut it all our selves. And sorry but no I don't sell just the surfaces.



Of course....but now that you said that....could show us how you make em? I love how to's...


----------



## Kyle Osborne (Mar 24, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> I
> 
> have an awesome piece of red and orange Jasper thats already been slabbed if you might be interested.


depends mainly on thickness


----------



## Kyle Osborne (Mar 24, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Of course....but now that you said that....could show us how you make em? I love how to's...



I dont want to seem like a bad guy here. But honestly id rather not because I dont want to show all my secrets just yet. I hate to say no...but its something that we came up with our selves without any help or how-to's and something that has taken us years to perfect. But now I am more or less "writing" a book/log on everyone that we make for future references and to just keep to show people how much time/work we are actually putting into them. Like I said I hate saying no because I would love to...Just cant talk myself into it. I hope everybody can see where I am coming from....Im sorry.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 24, 2015)

No problem man. Perfectly understandable. 

You patten it yet? I would hope so...if that's somehow possible.....


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 24, 2015)

And...I have that as my screen saver on my computer now. It's that flippin cool.


----------



## Kyle Osborne (Mar 24, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> No problem man. Perfectly understandable.
> 
> You patten it yet? I would hope so...if that's somehow possible.....


I hate to be like that about something. But its just something that Ive worked way way too hard on. So much time and effort its unbelievable!



ripjack13 said:


> And...I have that as my screen saver on my computer now. It's that flippin cool.


Hahaha I really do appreciate that! Thats awesome!


----------



## Kyle Osborne (Mar 24, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> No problem man. Perfectly understandable.
> 
> You patten it yet? I would hope so...if that's somehow possible.....


And yes the Patent is in the works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Mar 24, 2015)

Kyle Osborne said:


> depends mainly on thickness


It might be too thick then. I think it is around 3/8" to 1/2". I guess a slab saw would probably have to big of a kerf or you would have to grind it down alot. Just thought I would see! Here is what it looks like, some earrings I made from a small piece.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kyle Osborne (Mar 24, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> It might be too thick then. I think it is around 3/8" to 1/2". I guess a slab saw would probably have to big of a kerf or you would have to grind it down alot. Just thought I would see!



I actually have alot of rock that were cut years ago for other things and are too thick so we are actually in the progress of working on something to thin them down. If it ends up working out I may get back with you and see if you still have any. could you pm me a pic of it?


----------



## kazuma78 (Mar 24, 2015)

I have only worked with stone a couple of times but without any lapidary tools it can be pretty tough haha There is some really beautiful stone out there too. Its a good idea for calls as the stone and wood colors can compliment each other really well. Very cool!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Mar 24, 2015)

I added a picture to my above post so you can see what it looks like.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 24, 2015)

awsome pot there kyle looks great

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Mar 24, 2015)

Heres the Slab I have left. Its 1/4" thick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Mar 24, 2015)

What are you patenting?


----------



## Chad85 (Mar 28, 2015)

There's a guy by me that's been making calls with stone for either decoration or for sound. He also made one that was double sided. I think it was Brazilian agate and ceramic on the other side. He buys slabs or cuts them. He is also a flint knapper. So works out good for him.


----------



## Chad85 (Mar 28, 2015)

U can buy stone discs of all kinds of rocks in 3 and 3.5 in round just like the other surfaces


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 28, 2015)

Chad85 said:


> U can buy stone discs of all kinds of rocks in 3 and 3.5 in round just like the other surfaces


@Chad85
Where? do you have a link?


----------



## Chad85 (Mar 31, 2015)

Just look up 3 or 3.5 inch agate and u can find some round ones u might have to trim it up


----------

